# Identifying a broken Zener diode?



## Tennywang (Mar 5, 2021)

Good day, all
It is related to Zener diode. I have found that the door lock switch of my '98 Hyundai Accent has been damaged by water (sealing issues). I used Wurth Contact OL to remove rust but one of the components of the board has got broken while I was trying to remove the rests of the product with a piece of paper. I believe I can carry out the soldering work but I cannot identify the broken component. My searches (according to Testing and Distinguishing Zener Diodes Guide) lead me to believe it is a zener diode, but what kind? There are no markings on it.








I have thought about asking the local shop to give me a selection of the most common types and go the trial and error way, but I am afraid I could fry other thing... So, could someone guess, by the pictures of the board, what kind of component I need to have all the doors of my car closed in one move like in the old good times?

Many thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Which part is actually broken, and what makes you think it's a Zener diode? Trial and error is almost certain to end in failure as Zener diodes come in a wide range of voltage ratings and power ratings.


----------

